
The Encyclopedia of the Missing - samclemens
https://longreads.com/2018/01/11/the-encylopedia-of-the-missing/
======
mysterypie
I've observed that going "missing" \-- incapable of being found by your old
friends, social circle, family, co-workers -- isn't nearly as difficult as
people assume. If you've ever helped organize a high-school reunion or similar
thing, you'll know that finding most people is trivial with Facebook,
LinkedIn, or by phoning around, even if they've moved to the other side of the
continent. By something like 1 in 50 people are impossible to trace. I don't
think it's necessarily deliberate; a few people don't keep in touch with
anyone, don't use social media (or use it anonymously), don't tell family and
friends when they move, etc.

Another anecdote: A couple years ago I saw a Forbes list of the world's
billionaires where several members had no photos. Forbes wrote that they were
unable to obtain a photo of the person. Can you imagine that? A leading news
journal is unable to find public photos of several of the richest people on
Earth.

------
drdrey
Thought this was going to be about Missing 411:
[http://www.canammissing.com/missing_411.html](http://www.canammissing.com/missing_411.html)

~~~
eropple
For those who don't know, the author of _Missing 411_ is David Paulides, a
Bigfoot crank. It's been beaten up pretty good by people in the sanity-based
community, here by the host of the _Data Skeptic_ podcast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhv3dEMFOc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhv3dEMFOc)

